# Aircraft support gear.



## maxmwill (Apr 19, 2018)

A few years ago, I picked up a 1/48 Revell B24 kit that also had a caterpillar tow tractor. Anyone have more information on this than is available on the internet?

I'm not asking anyone to do the research for me, just point me in the right direction, or tangential vector.

Also, are there any publications on tow tractors as used during WW2? The most information I can find is on the Hanomag and the Kettenkrad, but I suspect that that;s because they had so many other roles. If not, would such a book sell very well(I suspect that any other information might be very deep and scattered, so perhaps a book, even a rather thin one would be welcomed, although I'll be the first to admit if I am wrong)?

Thanks


----------



## pgeno71 (Sep 24, 2018)

You can check out _Caterpillar Military Tractors, Vols. 1 & 2. _I do not personally own any copy, nor have viewed either volume, but I came across the titles in my own research. Take care and good luck.


----------

